# My album cover, designed by my brother



## metal_sam14 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am pretty damn impressed with how it came out!
The theme of the album is Time, so I thought the design was fitting.






Thoughts? 

The Sam Locke Solo Project | Facebook


----------



## Winspear (Jun 3, 2011)

I like it a lot  Though I feel it would be better if the clocks were different  The font could look more professional but I have no idea how..maybe some light shading or something.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 3, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> I like it a lot  Though I feel it would be better if the clocks were different  The font could look more professional but I have no idea how..maybe some light shading or something.



Yeah I have had a few people question the font, and I have to agree, it was a bit rushed to meet a deadline, but easy to change so it will be fixed before the release


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 3, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> I like it a lot  Though I feel it would be better if the clocks were different  The font could look more professional but I have no idea how..maybe some light shading or something.



Exactly my thought. 

Background is really cool, but the clocks don't quite fit. The font is definitely wrong though. 

Cool idea though.


----------



## K-Roll (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd throw out the nearest clock and the second nearest and I'd just keep the one in the distance on the hillside.. 
It looks nice, the font is quite old school though, i'd try something different..and the stars look like those which are usually made in movies about the birth of jesus christ.. 'and the 3 wise men followed the star to meet the new born king'.. and there it is that weird thing with 4 pointy ends


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers guys, appreciate the input!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah another one with the font... It's not that it's old-school or anything, I think it's just that it's a stock font and looks a touch inappropriate and dull. Good to hear it's getting fixed though


----------

